# Banana Plugs



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, I'm getting ready to terminate my speaker wires. Anybody have any advice on these, or a better product?

http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=9437

http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=9436

https://sewelldirect.com/sewell-deadbolt-banana-plugs-12-pair

https://www.amazon.com/GLS-Audio-Chrome-Generation-Connector/dp/B000QIZXHG/ref=sr_1_97?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1468367566&sr=1-97&keywords=banana+plug+speaker+wire


What have you guy's learned?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use these Sewell ones, and I love how easy it is to use them (no tiny screws, just strip and fold the ends over the jack, and screw on the pin end)...the one downside is some pieces of equipment have short Banana jacks, and they will sit out a bit. This is OK for me, but when you use them on wall jacks it can be trouble, as you might push out the one from the backside when you put them in.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007QUYQSY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Rick R (Dec 3, 2013)

Tonto said:


> Ok, I'm getting ready to terminate my speaker wires. Anybody have any advice on these, or a better product?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=9437
> 
> ...


Hi Tonto, 
Maybe a bit late to the party as you probably have terminated by now. However IMHO and over a long period I have found from your samples the following disadvantages.

Both Monoprice products quite heavy and bulky but mainly, for me, too easy to short out and blow the amp.

Sewell product nice looking but the spring leaf contacts are a pressure contact to the main barrel, I have had problems with similar products with intermittent contact when they age or when soldered. Often up to 10amps or more can be transferred down speaker cables so I tend to solder my banana plugs even if screws are provided, can be tricky :R:devil: if you are not good with an iron, but this prevents eventual copper oxidization and the need to re-terminate. Problem is with this type of leaf contact that a fine layer solder resin can get under contact point isolating the contacts from the barrel when the connector is heavy and a lot of heat is required.

The Amazon connector is similar to what I use but mine have a plastic sleeve as opposed to metal to prevent shorting see attached pic. The spring leaf contacts are properly secured to the connector base and well supported by the central barrel, this type I have found to be most satisfactory lasting around 20 years soldered to my main speaker cables (costly then, very expensive now, bought before I had much sense. Furukuwa F14 pure oxygen free copper).

The ones shown I am actually using just now are by Fisual and cost around £5 for 4 on eBay and cheaper if more are bought, plenty of similar ones on eBay in both long and short versions. A nice feature is the barrel screws on from the front so color at the time of terminating doesn't matter.

Hope this helps someone if it is too late for you


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Rick


----------

